# Anubias Nana plant questions



## Twist (Feb 21, 2019)

My friend was asking what sort of thing I wanted for my birthday and I mentioned that I was wanting to put some plants in my betta tank. I honestly don't know a lot about freshwater plants since all I ever grew was a few Amazon Sword plants in my community tank over ten years ago.

One that he found was the Anubias Nana plant that's already tied to some driftwood and comes with a couple of rhizomes. I did a little research on it and it seems like it would be a fairly simple plant to start with.

Anyone who knows more about plants have any experience with this? It's an Anubias Nana Petite. If this isn't an appropriate plant, does anyone have any suggestions for good starter plants that might do well in this kind of setup:

I currently have a two gallon hex aquarium with LED lighting and a low flow bio filter. The only inhabitant is a female betta.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Twist said:


> My friend was asking what sort of thing I wanted for my birthday and I mentioned that I was wanting to put some plants in my betta tank. I honestly don't know a lot about freshwater plants since all I ever grew was a few Amazon Sword plants in my community tank over ten years ago.
> 
> One that he found was the Anubias Nana plant that's already tied to some driftwood and comes with a couple of rhizomes. I did a little research on it and it seems like it would be a fairly simple plant to start with.
> 
> ...


I don't buy Anubias already attached but always attach them to driftwood or rocks. The whole Anubias family is a very easy plant to care for, although they are very slow growing. I have some growing in a windowsill tank with only natural light and it is growing fairly well. 

Any of the "easy" plants on here would also be a good addition https://tropica.com/en/plants/


----------



## Twist (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks so much, I'll check out the link. I'd like to have some real plants to get used to so that when I have a place of my own in the next year or so I can get the 20-50 gallon I've dreamed of and get into aquascaping.

Also, I think Seraphina would like some nice plants that are easier to swim in than the plastic one, which is a little stiff.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

As Ratvan has said any of the Anubias family is easy to grow and maintain. They are a low light plant, do not require c02 or plant tabs (you may want to add flourish once a week for feeding) Flourish is a fertilizer supplement and plants do very well with it. If you plant the Anubias in substrate Do not cover the rhizomes. you cover the roots only. These plants are easy to attach to rocks, drift wood, and other decor. But I also do that myself, or like so many times in my tanks I float them until I get a good root system going, and then plant the roots in my substrate. 

Java ferns, tropical ferns, and many types of bunch plants are also very easy to start with and require low light. Something more to think about. When buying your plants at a store or I should say out of a tank in the store, If you see one pond snail in the tank, Don't, I repeat DON'T buy the plant, You run the risk of taking home an infestation of these little pest to an otherwise healthy tank. There are plants in the stores that are snail free. (in plastic Tubes) they cost more but the don't give you an infestation. In these look for the plants that have no dead leaves or as few dead leaves as you can get. When you get them home you can trim the dead leaves and plant. They do very well.

I hope most of this information helps.


----------



## Twist (Feb 21, 2019)

Yeah, I'm a little worried about snails. I recall a huge snail boom I had once in high school and it was terrible, it took me forever to get rid of them. I'll definitely look into those plants!


----------



## blubird101 (Jan 25, 2019)

Mine is a subspecies of Anubias Nana, its called Anubias Barteri (round leaf). The only real noticeable difference is that it has the rounded leaves haha, hence the name. Its still that small shape and the care is the same.
I think they're great! While they are relatively slow growing, I've seen each plant grow at least 2 or 3 new leaves in the two or three months I've had it. 

I just superglued the rhisomes onto the lace rock I've got in there, that way they are still exposed and not covered.  Super easy to grow though.

I agree about the snails, I've only bought tissue cultured plants for that reason. My local petsmart has the ones in the tubes, but also these ones above them called aqua plants. (picture included) The stock is usually pretty low, but every few weeks they change them out and new, different ones seem to make the rotation.


----------



## Twist (Feb 21, 2019)

My friend ordered it for me from Amazon and I was very excited about getting it but it's still not here so I'm certain it's going to arrive dead. Very grumpy about this. BUT, all your info has helped out immensely so when it arrives, even if it's not salvageable, I'll run out and get some nice plants for Seraphina. I'd love to have some flame moss and anubias.


----------



## dagluk (Feb 23, 2019)

Anubias are super simple. Like PP have mentioned, don't bury them in the substrate. I like to just wedge them between rocks, or use little twisty ties to attach to driftwood (I do this with java fern too, as the same principles apply), or I've read you can use gel superglue to attach to stuff too. Yeah, they don't need much - just chuck it in and let it be. 

I bought most of my plants from buceplant.com No problem with snails and everything came in super healthy. Huge selection and really reasonably priced as well.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you order online, don't hesitate to ask a vendor if he or she has snails. While I now buy almost exclusively from www.aquariumplantsfactory, I can also recommend Live Aquarium Plants - Planted Aquariums Central, live aquarium plants, Freshwater plants and, as dagluk, buceplants.com*-&nbspThis website is for sale!*-&nbspbuceplants Resources and Information.. Have never received snails or diseased plants from any of the three.


----------



## Twist (Feb 21, 2019)

Her Anubias Nana came yesterday. It was packaged nicely and even labeled as a live plant, to andle with care. But the postman just threw it in the mailbox so it wasn't found until my roomie came home from work. It was almost 5 days late getting here despite shipping on time so I was sure it'd be dead.

There was ice on the stone it's bound to and a little of the moisture on the leaves had frosted but I put it in a bowl of treated water to warm up and make sure nothing weird would come out of it after freezing. It continued to look green the whole day so I put it in Seraphina's tank. She's been scoping it out and even took a little break to hang out in the leaves.

Very happy with it.


----------

